# hammered back blades



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

where can I find blank hammered back #5 colorodos? Looking for something like the silver streak kind. most I could find are just hammered fronts and smooth on the backs.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

LmitingOut said:


> where can I find blank hammered back #5 colorodos? Looking for something like the silver streak kind. most I could find are just hammered fronts and smooth on the backs.


I love the stuff Tom makes!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

http://peerlesspredator.com/greatlakesfishing/


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

The blades you're looking for are stamped by www.lakelandinc.com. They have the largest selection of stampings anywhere.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Fish Scalper said:


> The blades you're looking for are stamped by www.lakelandinc.com. They have the largest selection of stampings anywhere.


thanks how do you even order from them?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Download or request they mail you a catalog. The order form is in the download or will be in the print version. Fill it out, fax or call it in. If you order less than the minimum quantity, they charge you $1.00 per line is all.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I called wen I ordered from them 


Posted from my iPad


----------

